# Did anyone catch Trading Spouses Wed night?



## niecypiecy (Nov 11, 2005)

I had never seen the show before but what a loony toon they had on there Wed night: http://www.youtube.com/watch.php?v=EvCiBXybsbE

She crammed her religious beliefs down the other families throats but freaked out when they tried to show her what they believed in.  When she got home she threw quite a fit and told Fox to get out of her house and that she did not want the money (each family gets $50000).  In the end she did end up taking it after going on and on that it was tainted and evil (guess everyone has a price esp since she would be getting $20000 for gas. bypass surgery!).  

Anyway for those of you who caught the show or watch the above clip you may find this amusing......I couldn't help myself.....she just totally reminded me of this character:


----------



## vloky (Nov 11, 2005)

no, but I saw the commercial for it and that alone made me go, "wtf???"   "our children don't go to church or believe in god!!"


----------



## rcastel10 (Nov 11, 2005)

I saw it!  Man, that lady scared me.  She was a total freak.


----------



## succubus (Nov 11, 2005)

What a psycho. It's people like that make me hate organized religion. So glad my parents never forced that crap on me.


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh, I missed it, I wanted to see that episode.  You are so funny, the picture of the character from South Park relly does look like her!


----------



## niecypiecy (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Oh, I missed it, I wanted to see that episode.  You are so funny, the picture of the character from South Park relly does look like her!_

 

She also sounds like just like her when she gets screaming too....I didn't know if I should be afraid or LMAO


----------



## deathcabber (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes, it was hilarious but very troubling. People like her give a bad image to anyone who sets foot in church regularly. Trust me, all Christians are not like that!!! She was desperatly in need of a mental evaluation.


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 18, 2005)

Check this out 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6225867209&fromMakeTra  ck=true


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
_I had never seen the show before but what a loony toon they had on there Wed night: http://www.youtube.com/watch.php?v=EvCiBXybsbE

She crammed her religious beliefs down the other families throats but freaked out when they tried to show her what they believed in. When she got home she threw quite a fit and told Fox to get out of her house and that she did not want the money (each family gets $50000). In the end she did end up taking it after going on and on that it was tainted and evil (guess everyone has a price esp since she would be getting $20000 for gas. bypass surgery!). 

Anyway for those of you who caught the show or watch the above clip you may find this amusing......I couldn't help myself.....she just totally reminded me of this character:



_


----------



## colormust (Nov 18, 2005)

that is freakin funny : D


----------



## stacey (Nov 18, 2005)

thats some scary stuff. i couldn't even imagine if she traded with me... she'd try and convert my family. hahahaha


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 18, 2005)

THE funniest thing EVER! when she started hurling all over the place cos she said the smell was evil, I nearly peed my pants, i laughed so hard..


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 18, 2005)

What time does this show come on? I always watch wife swap..I didn't see that one.  On wife swap they always match opposites.  We do not go to organized religion here at our household as I believe firmly in reincarnation and it clashes with modern church doctrines- I reckon in Baptist land I'm better off not going there.  "Men go crazy in congregations, they only get better one by one"  - I love that quote.


----------



## lovejam (Nov 19, 2005)

Finally saw that clip recently. WOW. She's crazy. I alternated between laughing and cringing.

She really *does* look and sound like the screaming bus driver lady from South Park! Good call!

Man, I just... It's like, I want to watch the clip again because it's hilarious, but I don't want to watch it again because she's scary. I just don't know what to do now.


----------



## niecypiecy (Nov 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Check this out 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6225867209&fromMakeTra  ck=true_

 

I saw that on another post in here.....sooo funny!


----------

